# No social life



## amf22 (Aug 1, 2014)

I seem to have lost all my friends due to not going out over the last few months. I cant go to parties(drink makes it worse), cant do anything really without the fear of an attack! I feel like I cannot cope with ibs any longer, plus I am stressed over dealing with it during school this year. It seems that no one in my family understands the way I feel atm, I have become very anti social and depressed, i dont know what to do to help my problem. Everytime I think or plan to leave the house without someone whos aware of my ibs it seems to start up my stomach and make it worse, so badly i start feeling sick. I'm fed up as I return to school soon and could really use some advice from someone who has the same problem. I dont want to end up leaving school, please help


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

One step at a time please. Please list the major problems you have. Mention what you think might be or are causing these problems. Also tell us what you tried to solve those problems and if they helped or not. Please add all the medical tests you took for this and their results. Then, we might be able to suggest something for you.


----------



## amf22 (Aug 1, 2014)

if the my major problems are the stomach aches and noises, a lot of dizziness, my worst problem is the urgency for the toilet...its mostly random times and I need to go immediately. 
I think it may be a lot of stress and worrying that causes it to flare up and my diet. I worry that I might not have a toilet near or it happens around friends. 
I've been to the doctors multiple times, at first they prescribed merbentyl for the pains, I've tried immodium but I find it only works for 2-3 days then stops and makes it worse. I'm recently got mebeverine pills which are supposed to calm my stomach but dont work much either. I've had stool samples, checks on my bowels and it seems to be all clear. 
My only concern is the way it springs up and I cant hold it. I'm worrying about school etc, this
Is the worst position to be in as a teenage girl. Any adviceb


----------

